# Best time of the day/night to enjoy wine/beer?



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok I'm inspired by the fact that I came home from the club around 1245am and didn't want to go to bed or sit in my house, so I came out to the front porch wth my laptop and a bottle of pinot blanc I made and am sitting here unwinding. I'm drinking straight from the bottle (that's one more glass I don't have to wash) and currently all I can hear is the rumble of freeway traffic and smell woodsmoke from some bonfire in the neighborhood.

It's the best part of the day, well besides sitting here at like 430am on a stormy morning. usually I'm not drinking that early in the morning. I was wondering if folks had favorite times of the day and whether or not they enjoy their wine at those times and why?

For me, I this late time of the night is when i'm most relaxed and wide awake, unless I've been out with friends and I'm trashed, then no time is a good time. I'm only drinking from the bottle because there's only enough for one glass and I didn't want to waste a clean one on a few good swallows. 

WSG


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2009)

I remember hearing that the best time to drink Beer or Wine is after 5.
That being said I have a clock and ALL of the numbers say 5 . So, its anytime around here.


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 11, 2009)

WSG, our (the wife and my) favorite wine drinking time starts 15-20 minutes from the mid-day meal and then along with the meal. In fact that's the only time we drink it aside from special occasions.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 11, 2009)

The best time to drink is in the day light unless of course it is dark.lol. Actually I prefer to sip wine at the end of the day after a meal, sometime with a meal but mostly when I finally get a chance to st down and relax
Steve
Started the 3 gal. strawberry this evening right after cleaning the 11 bottles Jane dropped off. yea!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2009)

I like to drink when I dont have to go anywhere else, and it just seems to be that time right about .........................................NOW!


----------



## Nubz (Jul 12, 2009)

ive always liked to have a good drink after dinner
bfor breakfast
during lunch 


lol im kidding


depending on what it is a good after dinner drink is always appealing
or mid after noon on a hot summer day is a great time for a few cold beers


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, here in the summer, I never drink after dark(it doesn't get dark), in the winter I never drink before dark(it doesn't get light)! If that sounds confusing to you, remeber I am a Pollack, so it is doubly confusing for me.


----------



## Nubz (Jul 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Well, here in the summer, I never drink after dark(it doesn't get dark), in the winter I never drink before dark(it doesn't get light)



i think we would get along very well arctic lol


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 12, 2009)

Nubz said:


> ive always liked to have a good drink after dinner
> bfor breakfast
> during lunch





I work 3rd shift so after work is around 7am and I do have a bloody after breakfast.


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2009)

WildSeedGrrrl said:


> I work 3rd shift so after work is around 7am and I do have a bloody after breakfast.



Whats a "bloody after brakfast"?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2009)

That would be Bloody Mary after breakfast!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 12, 2009)

Bloody well right mate.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 12, 2009)

Why do we have to bring Mary into this?


----------



## Malkore (Jul 13, 2009)

anytime after noon is good for drinking.

although when i get up really early to make beer on a weekend, i've been known to pour a pint at 8:30am

of course making to the end of the brew session can be a challenge..


----------



## Luc (Jul 13, 2009)

Malkore said:


> anytime after noon is good for drinking.



Be aware that it is always somewhere on the world after noon 

Always drunk is also a regular life 

Luc


----------



## manku007 (Jul 14, 2009)

I only and only drink in night, u don't believe but in my city first we drink and then we eat food. That is little insane (some of u can think) but every one do this thing. I like to drink in night so that no one disturbe me. And after drinking I like to play video games or watch moive with my friends 

that's it


----------



## St Allie (Jul 14, 2009)

hehehe

sipping the excess when bottling is always a bad move!

Allie


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hehehe
> 
> sipping the excess when bottling is always a bad move!
> 
> Allie



And you would say NO to what the wine Gods left?
Not me!...


----------



## St Allie (Jul 14, 2009)

heheheh Tom,

bottle first.. then sip, it's safer! 


Allie


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2009)

Remember I go by the 3 "T's" !
TASTE as you go... ops.. guess I only got 29 bottles. LOL!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 27, 2009)

We bottled the dandelion yesterday and had nothing left after filling 27 bottles!!! So I made sure we were one cork short lol. Awefully good for this young, can't wait to see what it is like in 6 months and 1 year. Steve


----------



## Luc (Jul 27, 2009)

Dandelion is great !!!!
I have still some in my basement from 2 years ago and some of last year. 

To answer the original question:

It is summer time over here, and in the summer often when I get home from work Els (my girlfriend) awaits me with our bycicles packed with all kind of salads and sandwiches wines and fresh fruit to take along for picknicking. That is when I enjoy the wine and company most. 

Luc


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds great Luc. Must be very romantic. 
Cheers, Steve


----------



## smurfe (Jul 27, 2009)

I am guessing (and hoping) that is a Bloody Mary after breakfast. My rule is noon is the starting point to have a beer. Now I do bend that rule occasionally but I can't remember drinking before 11:00 AM for years. I worked night shift for years like WSG. 7AM was my 5PM for years.


----------

